
Search of App Store is broken - svirelka
https://twitter.com/PipsqueakGames/status/728155167460220928
======
nixarn
Yeah noticed this as well. Sucks big time, hopefully it won't have a long term
effect on ranks!

Also some big companies are missing when searching. For example when I search
for Wooga, it didn't find anything, but Supercell it did find.

~~~
svirelka
Yep, me too. I didn't find [http://to-round.com](http://to-round.com). For the
interest i tried to find [https://www.youtube.com](https://www.youtube.com)
and [https://www.instagram.com](https://www.instagram.com), but nothing
happened.

